# Dwarf Snakehead



## Dav657 (May 23, 2007)

hello everyone. Was thinking of getting one of these bad a** little guys. So anyone have any care sheets on them? I have a 10 gallon tank is that good enough for one? Or do I need a bigger tank?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

arent they illegal?


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

personally i could care less about what fish is illegal or not its just a fish were not smuggling drugs here, but be careful where you post because some people might give you sh*t and you might get your post deleted on other forums. there is a bunch of information on the net if you want to learn more. a 10 gallon for is wayy too small for even the dwarf species imo 40 gallons would be the minimum for these guys.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I Can Mate said:


> arent they illegal?


Yes.


----------

